# PPI pc1800.2



## fishman007 (Jan 18, 2012)

Here is a link to my PPI pc1800.2 fresh off a rebuild. I am spring cleaning to make $$$ room for a new baby!

Precision Power Ppi Pc1800.2 Amplifier | eBay

or, item # 200752569250

Thank you,

fishman007


----------

